# Roads through buildings



## PNBreda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Gates in the small french village of Cassel during Gent-Wevelgem 2013*


BMC rider at Cassel (France) - Gent-Wevelgem, Belgium - March 24, 2013 by Pim Nijland, on Flickr

Andriy Grivko 1st in Cassel (France) on 2nd climb - Gent-Wevelgem, Belgium - March 24, 2013 by Pim Nijland, on Flickr


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Civic Centre, Cape Town:


Civic Centre_refurb by #Citywalker, on Flickr

(Google Maps here)

Plus, we also have a railway line running underneath our rugby stadium (can't find a decent photo, sorry!).


----------



## intersezioni (Oct 24, 2011)

Genoa, Italy:


----------



## Alex_ZR (Jan 6, 2008)

Novi Sad, Serbia:


----------



## D.O.W.N (Nov 28, 2011)

Košice, Slovakia


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Another one from Ljubljana:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/77598903









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51648250

Nearby:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/77597923


----------



## paidi (Feb 7, 2013)

mangga dua mall, jakarta


----------



## JB1981 (May 16, 2008)

The Dutch village of Rijen (pop 16500)


----------



## jdb.2 (Mar 24, 2013)

On the A12 in The Hague (NL)
http://goo.gl/maps/mm6wY
http://goo.gl/maps/K51GU
http://goo.gl/maps/HlUcx and http://goo.gl/maps/Q48e6


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Another one in Riga: http://goo.gl/maps/y4dXd


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

Helsinki:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Ester...2EXDVch_2Fn1GIow85DiPA&cbp=12,278.95,,0,-1.37

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Merih...d=kxbdOmHXzSH187BwW6z5-w&cbp=12,20.5,,0,-3.25

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Itäke...d=Q_89O0-_CjSIMiWRmA3DWw&cbp=12,61.63,,0,4.95

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Union...d=Dqtdc9okzvM9kD14iwuoUA&cbp=12,83.64,,0,0.99

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Tilka...p5-AeZmtJcYj7w_1KtN90Q&cbp=12,326.76,,0,-3.85


----------



## Alex_ZR (Jan 6, 2008)

Budapest, Hungary


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

The Denver Convention Center which has a roadway and light rail line running thru it.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Štanjel, Slovenia:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/61452870


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

It's more like a path than a road 

-------------

Zabrze, ul. Wyspiańskiego.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

piotr71 said:


> It's more like path than road


It's a road, it just isn't transit. This is in the other direction and you can see a car in the back:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/89672692


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Warsaw:

Supreme Court of Poland



















tunnels also count?

Warsaw:
Wislostrada (and Centrum Nauki Kopernik)


















Trasa W-Z



















Centrum Nauki Kopernik (same builiding as on the Wislostrada photos):




















Krakow:

Brama Floriańska



















and one more:


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy (Oct 23, 2009)

piotr71 said:


> It's more like a path than a road
> 
> -------------
> 
> Zabrze, ul. Wyspiańskiego.


It's the only building in the city with adresses belonging to 3 different streets
and my dad was born in it ;D


----------



## Chris00 (Oct 10, 2008)

Residencial buolding in Rio de Janeiro.

image souce: http://img294.imageshack.us/


----------



## keokiracer (Aug 26, 2011)

On-ramp in Washington D.C.
https://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Washi...id=sim7rCUrOpdKxfR_VniMOQ&cbp=12,87.58,,0,2.1

Bergen op Zoom, The Netherlands
https://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Berge...=WDdhL4_0OxZwb0VPO8Zy0Q&cbp=12,291.04,,0,6.76
^^ This one leads to private terrain


----------

